# Pikey B******s!



## andytt (Sep 25, 2002)

Ok, you know the score, you have your favourite jeans that you always wear... then you have your second pair of favourite jeans that you wear when the others are in the wash....

now let's say your forced to wear ur traccy bottoms for a few days while they both get washed...

THEN SOME PIKEY COMES AND NABS THEM FROM THE WASHING LINE!!!

FUKIN MINKERS>!

does this happen a lot? i'm goi to install a webcam so i can see my garden from my office!!!


----------



## Kell (May 28, 2002)

I used to never leave any of my stuff out when I lived 'oop North'.


----------



## Andyman (May 6, 2002)

A better class of Pikey's down south. I've just looked out of my kitchen window to find someone's thrown a space-hopper over the fence into my garden. Thanks for that, space hopper races at my house this weekend.


----------



## uppTTnorth (Jul 5, 2003)

Hey!! im ooop north , and i just bung em in the tumble dryer, using this new fangled electricity stuff, if they want to steal em now, there gonna have to break in and get past my killer whippets


----------



## ronin (Sep 6, 2003)

> A better class of Pikey's down south. I've just looked out of my kitchen window to find someone's thrown a space-hopper over the fence into my garden. Thanks for that, space hopper races at my house this weekend.


game on !


----------



## TTotal (Aug 12, 2002)

Get the girlfriend to take them to hers to wash (whoops sorry Andyman ) Â :


----------



## Andyman (May 6, 2002)

> Get the girlfriend to take them to hers to wash (whoops sorry Andyman ) Â :


Biatch!


----------



## Dotti (Mar 9, 2003)

Damn! I mis-read the thread completely with all the astariscs .... I thought it was ment to read Pikey Blowjobs LOL . Now I am in here I couldn't resist typing what I thought as I took all the effort and time to read all the posts


----------



## ronin (Sep 6, 2003)

> Damn! I thought it was ment to read Pikey Blowjobs LOL .


thats what the "do-as-ya-likeys" get on giro day 
;D


----------



## Dotti (Mar 9, 2003)

Blimey what lucky male pikeys they must be then if they get em ;D. 
One free with every benefit obtained I suppose  .


----------



## ronin (Sep 6, 2003)

i meant they go and see the rough old roger moore`s


----------



## andytt (Sep 25, 2002)

> game on !


ROFLMAO... just got an image of kicking the fuck out of the thievin cont with a space hooper lol.... hehe.

the satisfaction as the bigger the bounce you get off of his head! Quality Darts.

simple things.. :


----------



## Kell (May 28, 2002)

> Hey!! im ooop north , and Â i just bung em in the tumble dryer, using this new fangled electricity stuff, if they want to steal em now, there gonna have to break in and get past my killer whippets Â


Whereabouts are you from fella?

I'm an Ashington lad born and bred.


----------



## Kell (May 28, 2002)

just read your profile - pontefract? That's not North!

You're still a Southerner to me.


----------



## uppTTnorth (Jul 5, 2003)

Of course its bloody north,ive got a boogie the size of a rat up my snout that wont budge , the feckin whippets biting my nads as im trying to roll a *** , and now the police are here asking questions about the dead sheep in my shed, and you think im a southern softie, ive had enough im going for a gin n tonic at the golf club.


----------



## Dubcat (Jun 10, 2002)

people in pontefract are violent - even the women!

went to a club there with some mates many years ago where it all kicked off with us outsiders (sticking out like a sore thumb cos we were the only non-white people there) at the middle of it all. Â I remember women chucking glasses at us while we were being pounded by the locals and the bouncers.. Â : Â Some of the locals pulled knives too which lead me to ponder (while sitting in casualty) what exactly the bouncers were searching for on the way in..

Nice place.

W.


----------



## vlastan (May 6, 2002)

> Of course its bloody north,ive got a boogie the size of a rat up my snout that wont budge , the feckin whippets biting my nads as im trying to roll a *** , and now the police are here asking questions about the dead sheep in my shed, any you think im a southern softie, ive had enough im going for a gin n tonic at the golf club.


Can you please repeat this in English? ;D


----------



## Dotti (Mar 9, 2003)

> Can you please repeat this in English? Â ;D


Or greek even better ;D


----------



## GRANNY (Jun 18, 2002)

Why you dont speak English ;D
If you did you would understand perfectly. ;D ;D


----------



## vlastan (May 6, 2002)

I speak posh English...not dodgy northern English dialects!! ;D


----------



## Dotti (Mar 9, 2003)

> I speakaaaa craaapaaaaa English...andaaaaa amaaaaa fullaaaaa bullcrapaaaaaa and dodgyaaaaaa English dialectsaaaaa!! Â ;D


We know!!!


----------



## uppTTnorth (Jul 5, 2003)

I must admit its not the most sociable evening out at times, and yes the door men are more trouble than they are worth.But you just learn which are the nice pubs and which are to be avoided.Sorry you had a bad evening out here, mostly its quite good fun :-[


----------

